# Universal Sampling's EUPHORIA - Hybrid Percussive & Tonal Scoring Library--update 1.1 on the way!



## RiffWraith (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello, welcome to Euphoria.

Euphoria contains a massive amount of content - from percussive loops, to tonal arpeggiated loops, to heavy, bone-crushing impacts, reverses, deeply sampled organic and manipulated drum kits, and on. The library is ideal for anyone writing for film, TV, games, trailers, etc. There is a huge amount of control right at one's fingertips, with many of Kontakt's fx available with just a mouse click or two. Dot your compositions - orchestral, hybrid, rock, ambient, whatever... or create entire original awesome works from scratch.

*Released!* 

Product page is here:

http://www.universalsampling.com/104.html
 
Atonals (x2) 
Atonals Individ. (x3) 
Broken
CymbalFX 
DrumKit-Organic 
DrumKit-Destroyed
Frozen Piano 
Impacts 
LowBooms (x3)
MegaToms 
MelodicTonals (x3) 
MelodicTonals Individ. (x4)
MultiPercLoop (x2) 
MultiPercLoop Individ. (x4) 
PianoStac
Reversed 
SingPercLoop (x2) 
Skreamerz
TomCrescRolls

Demos:

[mp3]http://www.universalsampling.com/demos/KnowNoFear.mp3[/mp3]
*Know No Fear*

[mp3]http://www.universalsampling.com/demos/MCorbet_Hyperion.mp3[/mp3]
*Hyperion*

[mp3]http://www.universalsampling.com/demos/TheHunted.mp3[/mp3]
*The Hunted*

[mp3]http://www.universalsampling.com/demos/Antitheses.mp3[/mp3]
*Antitheses*

[mp3]http://www.universalsampling.com/demos/OutOfBounds.mp3[/mp3]
*Out Of Bounds*

[mp3]http://www.universalsampling.com/demos/MyPassion.mp3[/mp3]
*My Passion*

[mp3]http://www.universalsampling.com/demos/MyPassion-HybridOnly.mp3[/mp3]
*My Passion-Hybrid Only*

[mp3]http://www.universalsampling.com/demos/Rendezvous.mp3[/mp3]
*Rendezvous*

Using both loops and single hits, the demos are 100% out of the box. Save for a limiter on the op bus, there is no additional processing, and with the exception of the orchestral work in "My Passion" and "Hyperion", no other libraries were used; what you hear is what you get.

Introductory price: $249 (until March 12, when the price will go to $279)

Format: Kontakt / .ncw; 48k/24bit
Size: 7.1GB, compressed to 4.12GB (3.9 GB d/l)
Library is available for download, or on a DVD for just a few dollars more
Requirements: Kontakt 4.2.4 (full version) or above, 4.2GB of HD space, 3GB of free RAM

Please take a few minutes (well, technically 32 minutes) and have a look at the in-depth walkthrough vid, which covers the entire lib, and all of the patches:



If there are any questions, please feel free!

Best,

Jeff

--edit-- check out this review by The Audio Spotlight:

http://theaudiospotlight.com/news/revie ... ia-review/

.. and this review from SOS:

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/aug13/a ... phoria.htm

--edit--

update vers 1.1 on the way shortly. More info below.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon from Universal Sampling*

Sounds awesome Jeff! Really intense and driving.






Ryan :D


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon from Universal Sampling*

Thank you Ryan!


----------



## Inductance (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon from Universal Sampling*

Whoa! Distorted guitars! Drums! You have my undivided attention. I'll look forward to more details... :mrgreen:


----------



## SeanM1960 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon from Universal Sampling*

Wow - that demo sounds great! Right up my alley.

Do you have a release date yet?


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds kick ass, can't wait man! Hit me up if you need more demo tracks, I'd love to help!


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Coming soon from Universal Sampling*

Hey - thanks guys. 

Here's another short little teaser:

[mp3]http://www.universalsampling.com/demos/Teaser.mp3[/mp3]

*Teaser*

I am hoping to release at some point next week.... if I can figure out how to package this.... :? :lol:


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: ***Universal Sampling announces EUPHORIA*** Hybrid Percussive and Tonal Scoring Library - walkthrough vid*

Hi! :D 

Just posted a walkthrough vid:



It's in the op as well... demos and pricing coming shortly


----------



## TuomasP (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: ***Universal Sampling announces EUPHORIA*** Hybrid Percussive and Tonal Scoring Library - walkthrough vid*

Sweet  Sounds very useful and I like your style for example handling those tonal loops with modwheel to change from minor to major. Great feature!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: ***Universal Sampling announces EUPHORIA*** Hybrid Percussive and Tonal Scoring Library - walkthrough vid*

Some cool ideas there Jeff. Sounds like a very useful tool to have around.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: ***Universal Sampling announces EUPHORIA*** Hybrid Percussive and Tonal Scoring Library - walkthrough vid*

This definitely looks and sounds very cool! The sounds are kind of reminding me of some of the Christopher Drake stuff from his Dark Knight animated flicks. My only quarrel is with the GUI (I know, I know; It's not what makes the sound, but it's still important). It's laid out well, but it looks very low res and the almost solid red color doesn't flow as well as maybe a few flow lines and color changes might, to really show focus on the areas that the knobs are lying in. Damage does a great job at this. Looking forward to the release.


----------



## doctornine (Apr 11, 2013)

*Re: ***Universal Sampling announces EUPHORIA*** Hybrid Percussive and Tonal Scoring Library - walkthrough vid*

Mmmm.

Anything with donks, is liable to get my attention :mrgreen:


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 15, 2013)

*Re: ***Universal Sampling announces EUPHORIA*** Hybrid Percussive and Tonal Scoring Library - RELEASED*

Hello, Euphoria has been released. Info in the first post


----------



## SeanM1960 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: ***Universal Sampling announces EUPHORIA*** Hybrid Percussive and Tonal Scoring Library - RELEASED*

Bought and downloaded! Sounds excellent - defintiely alot of useable stuff here!


----------



## doctornine (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: ***Universal Sampling announces EUPHORIA*** Hybrid Percussive and Tonal Scoring Library - RELEASED*

Absolutely. Going to get a lot of use out of this !

:D


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: ***Universal Sampling announces EUPHORIA*** Hybrid Percussive and Tonal Scoring Library - RELEASED*

Hey guys - thanks!

This was a lot of fun to do, and it's good to hear that people are enjoying it.  

Cheers.


----------



## Camus (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: ***Universal Sampling announces EUPHORIA*** Hybrid Percussive and Tonal Scoring Library - RELEASED*

Hi Jeff,

this is a great tool. A real workhorse. Thanks a lot

Camus


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: ***Universal Sampling announces EUPHORIA*** Hybrid Percussive and Tonal Scoring Library - RELEASED*

Hey - thank you!


----------



## musicformedia (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: ***Universal Sampling announces EUPHORIA*** Hybrid Percussive and Tonal Scoring Library - RELEASED*

Just got it this morning and its incredible. Some REALLY useful sounds in it!


----------



## stonzthro (Apr 23, 2013)

What a lot of work that must have been - great job Jeff!


----------



## RiffWraith (Apr 23, 2013)

*Re: ***Universal Sampling announces EUPHORIA*** Hybrid Percussive and Tonal Scoring Library - RELEASED*

Hey - thanks guys.  

It was a lot of work, yes, but it was also a ton of fun. Very glad I did it.

Cheers.


----------



## RiffWraith (May 29, 2013)

*Re: Universal Sampling's EUPHORIA - Hybrid Percussive & Tonal Scoring Library--NEW DEMO; INTRO PRICE EXTENDED*

Howdy. Check out this new demo by composer Martyn Corbet of Empire Syndicate: 

[mp3]http://www.universalsampling.com/demos/MCorbet_Hyperion.mp3[/mp3]
*Dark Hyperion*

In addition, the introductory price has been extended from May 12 (don't know why I originally wrote March :roll: ) to July 1.

Cheers


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: Universal Sampling's EUPHORIA - Hybrid Percussive & Tonal Scoring Library--New 'Audio Spotlight' review*

Hey guys, check out this Audio Spotlight review and demo:

http://theaudiospotlight.com/news/revie ... ia-review/



[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F93961887&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Universal Sampling's EUPHORIA - Hybrid Percussive & Tonal Scoring Library--New Demo by Bill Brown*

Howdy. Check out this new demo by composer Bill brown: 

[mp3]http://www.universalsampling.com/demos/BBrown_DarkEuph.mp3[/mp3]
*Dark Euphoria*

Cheers


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Universal Sampling's EUPHORIA - Hybrid Percussive & Tonal Scoring Library--New Demo by Bill Brown*

Just picked up Euphoria yesterday , and all I have to say is YES!!! This library is great in so many ways . Combining more than two instances in Kontakt is killer . This Library is a true gem and can't suggest it enough if you are creating Hybrid / Trailer music. It's packed with plenty of sounds and rhythms . The real draw for me are the Atonals and Melodic Tonals , which are a good starting point to build off of. There's also plenty of other hybrid sounds and some solid drums and toms as well. Don't let this library slip under your radar , it is worth the buy! It has a slightly different feel than other hybrid libraries out there( feels more like natural sounds and drums) , but that may be why I like it so much. :D


----------



## SeanM1960 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Universal Sampling's EUPHORIA - Hybrid Percussive & Tonal Scoring Library--New Demo by Bill Brown*

Agreed! It's excellent. Got this when it first came out. Have gotten a lot of use out of this.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: Universal Sampling's EUPHORIA - Hybrid Percussive & Tonal Scoring Library--New Demo by Bill Brown*

Hey - thanks guys. 

And for the rest of you, dont forget to check out the "try it before you buy it" freebie patch! :mrgreen: 

Cheers.


----------



## R.Cato (Jul 20, 2013)

Jeff, I am afraid I can't find the freebie patch. Could you pls point me to the download link?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Universal Sampling's EUPHORIA - Hybrid Percussive & Tonal Scoring Library--New Demo by Bill Brown*

It's posted in this thread 

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32431&highlight=euphoria

Should be in the first post.


----------



## R.Cato (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Universal Sampling's EUPHORIA - Hybrid Percussive & Tonal Scoring Library--New Demo by Bill Brown*



paulmatthew @ Sat Jul 20 said:


> It's posted in this thread
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32431&highlight=euphoria
> 
> Should be in the first post.



Thanks got it.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Universal Sampling's EUPHORIA - Hybrid Percussive & Tonal Scoring Library--New Demo by Bill Brown*

Hey Paul - thanks!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Universal Sampling's EUPHORIA - Hybrid Percussive & Tonal Scoring Library--New Demo by Bill Brown*



> Hey Paul - thanks!



I was looking for it after he asked, but then remembered it was posted in another topic. Hopefully , others will check it out too.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: Universal Sampling's EUPHORIA - Hybrid Percussive & Tonal Scoring Library--New SOS review*

Check out this review in the new issue of Sound On Sound:

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/aug13/a ... phoria.htm


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: Universal Sampling's EUPHORIA - Hybrid Percussive & Tonal Scoring Library--New SOS review*

Congratulations on the review , Jeff. Glad to see some well deserved kudos going to Universal Sampling.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all. 

I am pleased to announce that Euphoria 1.1 is coming very soon. It is an update to the original release, and will of course, be free.

There are a few minor fixes, and some brand new content as well. More info is in the docs.

Links will be going out in the next couple of days. I am positive I have everyone, but if for some reason you do not receive an email, please send one to info at universalsampling dot com with the original email address you used to make the purchase, and the paypal transaction id, and I will get you sorted ASAP.

And for those of you who have not done so already, please feel free to give the lib a test drive with the freebie patch. Link below in my sig.

Cheerios


----------



## Ash Ebrahim (Nov 12, 2013)

RiffWraith @ Tue Nov 12 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am pleased to announce that Euphoria 1.1 is coming very soon. It is an update to the original release, and will of course, be free.
> 
> ...




Awesome news Jeff...

i really cant wait to get my hands on that beast.. 

Ash


----------



## SeanM1960 (Nov 15, 2013)

Awesome update. Thanks! o-[][]-o


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for the update Jeff. The timing is much tighter now on the tonals and percussive loops. :D


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 15, 2013)

Welcome


----------

